# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pequeña fauna en Extremadura

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo para iros mostrando el montón de especies que voy encontrando en mis paseos por el campo extremeño, principalmente por la Serena. para empezar, aquí tenéis dos instantáneas que tomé el pasado domingo junto a mi casa:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto Los terrines, y con la cantidad de paseos que te pegas, ya sea Monfragüe, Sierra de San Pedro, La Serena... ¿nunca te has encontrado con ningún escorpión ni con ninguna hocicuda o algún alicante? Mira que por La Serena tiene que haber escorpiones a lo bestia, los peñascos esos que hay por en medio del campo deben estar cuajados de ellos.

Yo sé que por La Siberia, tanto en G. de Sola como en Cijara hay buenos especímenes, más de una vez en el poblado de la presa de Cijara nos hemos encontrado escorpiones, escolopendras, incluso dentro de las casas alguna vez, y alguna que otra víbora también se ha visto en el poblado. Y en Alange se que también hay buenos cacharros, una vez mi padre entalló un escorpión que parecía una langosta en ca****, de hecho, según me contó hace tiempo se lo llevó un biólogo y decía que nunca había visto cosa igual...

Pero por La Serena no tengo ni idea si hay de estos curiosos animalitos o no. En teoría, víboras es más difícil, son más de montaña, pero alacranes y escolopendras, sí que los tiene que haber, seguro... aunque como nunca has puesto fotos de ellos me deja con esa duda  :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

Federico, claro que me he encontrado con alguna de estas especies; escorpiones no, pero sí alacranes, escolopendras, y distintos tipos de reptiles. Ya os iré subiendo fotos cuando tenga encuentros con ellos, aunque no son muy agradables, que digamos. La última escolopendra la encontré dentro de la bañera en mi casa (en el campo) hace un par de años, pero no pude haccerle fotos.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Federico, claro que me he encontrado con alguna de estas especies; escorpiones no, pero sí alacranes, escolopendras, y distintos tipos de reptiles. ........Un saludo cordial a todos.


Para mí el escorpión y el alacrán son el mismo animal. Es decir si has visto un escorpión has visto un alacrán y viceversa. Es el mismo y se le puede llamar de las dos formas.

----------


## Los terrines

Tienes razón, perdiguera; pero hay un montón de especies de estos arácnidos (unas 1.400, según la wikipedia), y en la zona de Extremadura y Andalucía occidental llamamos alacrán a una de ellas, de color paja,  con un gran aguijón y dos pequeñas pinzas, en tanto que el escorpión es de un color mucho más oscuro, casi negro, siendo sus dos pinzas mucho más poderosas que las del alacrán. Yo los que he visto siempre en el campo y en la zona de Andalucía (recuerdo que hace unos 50 años había muchos en Punta Umbría, cerca de Huelva, aunque después desaparecieron de allí) son los que he descrito como alacranes. 

A ver si puedo subiros alguna foto, aunque ya se me ha pasado la edad de ir levantando piedras en el campo para buscar estos bichos. 

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tienes razón, perdiguera; pero hay un montón de especies de estos arácnidos (unas 1.400, según la wikipedia), y en la zona de Extremadura y Andalucía occidental llamamos alacrán a una de ellas, de color paja,  con un gran aguijón y dos pequeñas pinzas, en tanto que el escorpión es de un color mucho más oscuro, casi negro, siendo sus dos pinzas mucho más poderosas que las del alacrán. Yo los que he visto siempre en el campo y en la zona de Andalucía (recuerdo que hace unos 50 años había muchos en Punta Umbría, cerca de Huelva, aunque después desaparecieron de allí) son los que he descrito como alacranes. 
> 
> A ver si puedo subiros alguna foto, aunque ya se me ha pasado la edad de ir levantando piedras en el campo para buscar estos bichos. 
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


El que conocemos como alacrán es el Buthus Occitanus (o como se escriba), que como dice Los terrines, es de color paja o amarillo claro, es más grande y pinzas largas pero finitas, con una larga cola y un buen aguijón. El otro, que es entre amarillento-negro, es más pequeño pero con pinzas más gordas, y que según se dice vino en barcos desde América. El negro nunca lo he visto. En la zona de Huelva, concretamente en Matalascañas tan sólo he visto alacranes, grandecito eso sí, que intentaba entrar el muy... dentro de la tienda de campaña, menos mal que nos dimos cuenta, porque era de noche y era ya un buen "cangrejo".

Por cierto Los terrines, a si ahora te vas a poner como loco buscando bichejos de éstos. Sólo lo decía porque me extrañaba que con lo que te gusta fotografiar todo bicho que ves, era raro que no hubieses puesto ninguna de ningún alacrán teniendo en cuenta que por allí los tiene que haber a patadas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos tomadas hoy junto al castillo de Monfragüe:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Phoracantha

las aceiteras son unos animales muy desconocidos

http://www.mncn.csic.es/index.jsp?se...0001&activo=12

la de la foto que habeis puesto es una de las especies más comunes. En españa hay varias especies que no existen en ningún otro lugar del planeta (endémicas). En Madrid han desaparecido 3 especies, nada menos.

Los Terrines, el saltamontes que pones parece del género Dociostaurus. El otro bicho se llama Nemoptera bipennis, creo que es otro endemismo ibérico.

El escarabajo de la ducha es un carábido (de la familia Carabidae), son escarabajos cazadores muy importantes para el control natural de todo tipo de plagas.

Lo que parece una abeja no lo es, es una mosca de la familia de los sirfidos, son importantes polinizadores como adultos, y en algunas especies la fase larvaria contribuye a descomponer la materia orgánica, por ejemplo la madera muerta. 

La lagartija imagino que sabrás cual es, es de las más comunes.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como siempre Los terrines, unas fotos estupendas  :Smile: 

Gracias Phoracantha por ponerle nombre a todos esos animalillos para los que estamos pegados en estos temas.

----------


## Phoracantha

gracias a tí

hay muchos temas en este foro que me apasionan, los bichos es uno de ellos jeje

un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

> Hola los terrines, 
> Son preciosas las fotos, éstas y las de la libélula y el saltamontes etc...
> Pero me parece que son insectos y hay un hilo para ellos. Gracias.


Pues tienes razón, perdiguera, vaya despiste; los próximos los subiré en insectos.

Muchas gracias por avisarme y un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya las he movido yo

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas lagartijas del pasado fin de semana en la Serena; a partir de la segunda foto, podéis ver que la lagartija se está comiendo lo que creo que es un saltamontes:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Como se suele decir, buen provecho, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Felix Terrines de la Fuente de *embalses.net*!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir unas fotos que hice el pasado sábado de una rana debajo del agua en un arroyo que va al embalse de Zújar:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Buscando musgos y líquenes entre fotos antiguas he encontrado unas babosas que fotografié el 19 de marzo de 2011; como sabéis, se trata de unos moluscos gasterópodos, al igual que los caracoles de tierra (creo). Aquí tenéis las imágenes:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Increíble la cantidad de animales que existen.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Increíble la cantidad de animales que existen.
> Un saludo y gracias.


Y los que quedan por descubrir...

----------


## Luján

Las babosas no son más que caracoles a los que el banco les ha embargado la concha.

----------


## Los terrines

> Las babosas no son más que caracoles a los que el banco les ha embargado la concha.


Pues este caracol debe de tener trabajo, porque aún no le han ejecutado la casa:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las babosas no son más que caracoles a los que el banco les ha embargado la concha.


Jajajaja. Aunque yo a los caracoles los embargo de otra forma...  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Qué ricos!!

----------


## REEGE

F. Lázaro, se me está haciendo la boca agua con esa foto que nos has puesto, exquisitos, recuerdo cuando mi madre los hacía en el bar!!
Con unas cervecitas que ricos estaban.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado día 10 de agosto con muy poca luz (estaba anocheciendo y a la entrada de un vivar de conejos en una peña, muy cerca del embalse de Zújar):





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

